
How to develop your Lambda Functions like a rockstar – our firsthand experience - joelbarna
https://medium.com/@joel.tbarna/how-to-develop-your-lambda-functions-like-a-rockstar-7d9422259d57
======
joelbarna
Let me know if you have any questions! Happy to help

